
Donald Trump Invites Tech Leaders to a Meeting - jdp23
http://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-invites-tech-leaders-to-a-meeting-1481048520
======
ngoldbaum
Perhaps a little suspicious that this news comes out _the day after political
discussion was banned for a week_?

~~~
dang
I understand your impression, but it's really just random. We (I mean the
people moderating HN) have no advance knowledge about anything like that.
Actually the idea is ludicrous from where I sit, and you'd think so too if you
saw how mundane what we do all day is.

Thanks for mentioning that this is just for a week, though, because to me
that's the most important detail and it's been forgotten at times.

------
pdog
Flagged for politics:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13108404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13108404)

------
jdp23
It'll be interesting to see how the moderators treat this. It's exactly the
kind of stuff a lot of people on HN want to talk about - and have a lot to
add.

~~~
genericpseudo
The thing is, anything past abstract algebra is (at some level) politics.

~~~
dang
No doubt algebra is too. Maybe not the theorems, but certainly the estimates
of their importance, and so on.

